# Lionhead question??? Pics added..



## kyrose (Nov 24, 2011)

First,let me say Happy Thanksgiving!! I have 1 little mix breed bunny that i have totally fell in love with,now i feel as tho i can handle a second bunny.I love the little lionheads and was wondering how thier temperments are and if theres a difference between male and female personalities.My little bunny is a female and she is an absolute sweetheart.Thanks for any info you can give me..


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 24, 2011)

Lionheads are usually a friendly breed--though there are exceptions to every rule. The bucks are usually more docile though not always the case, and you'll want to keep either sex away from your current rabbit as either mating or fighting can/will ensue. I love my Lionheads and reccomend them as a pet breed.

CYG


----------



## kyrose (Nov 24, 2011)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> Lionheads are usually a friendly breed--though there are exceptions to every rule. The bucks are usually more docile though not always the case, and you'll want to keep either sex away from your current rabbit as either mating or fighting can/will ensue. I love my Lionheads and reccomend them as a pet breed.
> 
> CYG


Thanks CYG,i think the lionheads are adorable.i would definitely give him/her a seperate cage.How impoetant is it to go thru a breeder,or does it matter?
      Thanks again..


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 24, 2011)

I think your best bet is go and find a reputable breeder if you are serious about getting a Lionhead.  I would.   Perfectly honest, I would for any breed I would get.  But that's just me.   Lionheads are exceptional where they can have a single mane or double.  I like the single because it really makes me think lion, but again that's just me.  

I have to agree with "the exception to the rule" on any breed regarding temperament.    Lionheads make great pets and though a slight bit of maintenance on their manes, I'm finding grooming buns a benefit because your hands on more and you really get to know your bun.

Wishing you luck on finding a lionhead.  Please let us know how you make out.    

K


----------



## kyrose (Nov 24, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> I think your best bet is go and find a reputable breeder if you are serious about getting a Lionhead.  I would.   Perfectly honest, I would for any breed I would get.  But that's just me.   Lionheads are exceptional where they can have a single mane or double.  I like the single because it really makes me think lion, but again that's just me.
> 
> I have to agree with "the exception to the rule" on any breed regarding temperament.    Lionheads make great pets and though a slight bit of maintenance on their manes, I'm finding grooming buns a benefit because your hands on more and you really get to know your bun.
> 
> ...


Thanks MsResearch.I appreciate the info...


----------



## MillieMoo (Nov 24, 2011)

We have had our buck for almost a year.  We got a doe a few months after we got him so we could breed them.  Let me start by saying the buck is the friendlier of the two.  He doesn't care who holds him.  They both stay in our garage and whenever someone walks in he runs over and climbs the side of his cage to greet them.  No our doe Camilla is picky about who holds her or touches her.  She likes to be held by only me.  Our kids are 10 and 7 and she is not a big fan of them.  She will tolerate them but isn't too friendly.   That's my experience.  
I also make sure to brush them both frequently so they don't get blockage.


----------



## kyrose (Nov 24, 2011)

MillieMoo said:
			
		

> We have had our buck for almost a year.  We got a doe a few months after we got him so we could breed them.  Let me start by saying the buck is the friendlier of the two.  He doesn't care who holds him.  They both stay in our garage and whenever someone walks in he runs over and climbs the side of his cage to greet them.  No our doe Camilla is picky about who holds her or touches her.  She likes to be held by only me.  Our kids are 10 and 7 and she is not a big fan of them.  She will tolerate them but isn't too friendly.   That's my experience.
> I also make sure to brush them both frequently so they don't get blockage.


my bunny is a female,and comes running when anybody comes to the cage.She doesnt like to be held tho,but she will sit there all day and let you pet her.Do the males mark their territories?My rabbit is in the living room..


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 24, 2011)

Found out about marking the hard way.  I had two non-neutered males who loved to mark their territory.  Had to curb their run in the living room.  No spraying since neutering though.

K


----------



## kyrose (Nov 24, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Found out about marking the hard way.  I had two non-neutered males who loved to mark their territory.  Had to curb their run in the living room.  No spraying since neutering though.
> 
> K


i dont know of a vet in my area that has alot of bunny experience.probably be best for me to get a female.midnight is almost a year old and no worries.she is sweet as can be..


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 24, 2011)

kyrose said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is not to scare you, but I would start looking for a "Rabbit" vet for your females.  Female rabbits have more problems internally than males.  The only reason I neutered my males because it does stop the marking.  Nothing other than that.  Stops a dirty habit.  That's the only reason my Rabbit vet neuters males.  Nothing to do with health issues.   Females, on the other hand, if not breeding might have problems with their uterus or fallopian tubes (whatever the medical term is for rabbit reproductive parts).  Females are very prone to cancer.   Spaying a female will stop that.  My "Rabbit" vet believes that as well.  He raised NZ for years.  

It's up to the individual whether they spay/neuter their rabbits.  I did for my pets.  And I would do the same for a female pet or a retired doe as well because of the data out there showing female rabbit and cancer.  

K


----------



## kyrose (Nov 24, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> kyrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i appreciate all the info.my mother has had quite a few rabbits in her life,half were males and they never scented.i guess it just depends on the bunny.ill talk to my vet and see what he says,if he doesnt feel hes got enough experience,maybe he can suggest someone.i have full trust in my vet.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 24, 2011)

kyrose said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree, definitely depends on the rabbit.  

That's the first person I went to..My Dog Vet to find my "Rabbit" Vet.    Will definitely be steered in the right direction.   Let us know how you make out. 

K


----------



## kyrose (Nov 24, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> kyrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks so much for all your help..


----------



## kyrose (Nov 25, 2011)

Well i talked to my vet today and it turns out he has alot of experience with rabbits.He had 1 there her had just altered,so shew one less worry..lol I also have been talking to a breeder about an hour away.She has a beauty shes selling and im very interested.Hopefully it will all work out.I swear im turning into a hoarder.Thats what my kids say..


----------



## kyrose (Nov 25, 2011)

Here are a few pics of the baby i want...


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 26, 2011)

Kyrose,

What an absolute sweetie.  DH says a "Walking Cottonball".  Love the coloring.  Absolutely huggable.  Wishing you all the best with this sweet Lionhead.  Can't wait to see how his/her mane comes in.  

Hoarder?  I know it's hard once you start with rabbits, not getting LOTS of them.  

K


----------



## kyrose (Nov 26, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Kyrose,
> 
> What an absolute sweetie.  DH says a "Walking Cottonball".  Love the coloring.  Absolutely huggable.  Wishing you all the best with this sweet Lionhead.  Can't wait to see how his/her mane comes in.
> 
> ...


Thanks MsResearch,its the rest of the animals also,not just the rabbits..lol 2 dogs 2 cats 1 parrot 1 house rooster and now 2 bunnys in the living room..lol dont forget the 43 chickens out back.


----------

